# bamboo in cp soap? and ? about kudzu



## lindseyga (Jul 13, 2010)

Can any part of the bamboo be used to infuse oil or used in CP soap? Has anyone ever done this?

Kudzu - If anyone has used kudzu, can you share what part you used, if you infused it in oil, or used the flowers?

Thanks, Lindsey


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 2, 2010)

Have you tried the kudzu yet?  I found some at Mountain Rose Herbs and would like to try it.  Maybe in a lotion or salve, didn't even realize kudzu had medicinal properties.  I grew up hating the stuff in southern middle Tennessee it's everywhere killing trees.  

I also found kudzu FO at natures garden.  I'm not aware of what kudzu actually smells like if at all.  The FO has a clean slighty sweet smell that should be good in soap.


----------



## IanT (Aug 3, 2010)

I have not seen it done before.... the main reason Id be hesitant is that its very fibrous, maybe some of the young leaves could be used (and infused in oil), or if you were to possibly make wood dust out of it and use that as an exfolient, but Ive heard that people can get nasty reactions to that type of stuff... Id say safest bet for using bamboo would be the leaves...


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Ian-
I figured Lindseyga was probably wanting to go out and hack down some kudzu and use it but Mountain Rose Herbs has it in powder form and the uses listed are pretty interesting.  It looks like the powder would be fine enough to incorporate into something.  

You use a lot of herbs, right?  Have you ever used this one?  There is so much available at MRH, it's overwhelming.  Are there any herbs that you can recommend that are good in B&B products?  Beyond lavender powder and flowers and a couple things used for either an exfoliant or colorant, I haven't ventured into this territory yet.


----------



## IanT (Aug 3, 2010)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Hi Ian-
> I figured Lindseyga was probably wanting to go out and hack down some kudzu and use it but Mountain Rose Herbs has it in powder form and the uses listed are pretty interesting.  It looks like the powder would be fine enough to incorporate into something.
> 
> You use a lot of herbs, right?  Have you ever used this one?  There is so much available at MRH, it's overwhelming.  Are there any herbs that you can recommend that are good in B&B products?  Beyond lavender powder and flowers and a couple things used for either an exfoliant or colorant, I haven't ventured into this territory yet.



To be honest, never heard of kudzu before today!

Yup I use quite a bit of herbs, as far as recommendations.... Oh I could go on and on... Might need to do it through PM  hit me up  and let me know if youre still interested


----------



## agriffin (Aug 4, 2010)

I love Mountain Rose Herbs!  I get herbs and teas from there.  I also get plantain and chickweed for balms.


----------



## funnyfarm319 (Aug 5, 2010)

When i ordered my last tussah silk the lady sent me a sample of bamboo and silk fiber they had made.  it is sooooooo soft.    Do you think this might work the same way just silk would..   (it is just a sample i guess i could try it)  

What would benefit does bamboo have?


----------

